# Substrate question - Coconut fibre vs. shredded coconut husk



## TypicalCricket (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey all, I was wondering if there was a difference between coconut fibre and shredded coconut husk in terms of substrate. In preparation for the spiders I plan on buying soon, i bought a brick of shredded coconut husk from my local Petland.
However, I've noticed that it is a lot "choppier" in texture than what I usually see in photos or videos. By that, I mean that there are some relatively large pieces of coconut husk, the biggest being perhaps 3/4" square, mixed in with both long and short fibres. Since the product I have differs from what I usually see, I'm wondering if I may have grabbed tue wrong thing. I was under the impression that pretty much any coconut-based substrate would be the same or at least similar.
So is the thing I bought (check the link above for the exact product page) the same as what other people use? More importantly, will it be an acceptable substrate for slings/tarantulas in general?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 23, 2015)

You grabbed the wrong product.

You want the type which has finer fibers not the chunks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 23, 2015)

I've been buying Josh's Frogs CoCo Cradle in the bag.  If' fineness is important to me, I sift it (using some sort of sieve contraption that I think is used in asian cookery).  I assume sifting it may assist in burrow building, maybe, may not.
I have eco-earth bricks, but never tried them because they had to hydrated.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 23, 2015)

Coco Fibre All The Way.


----------



## Jebbles (Feb 5, 2015)

I use coco fibre. You can normally buy the 3 pack for a really good price at expos. Got mine for 5 dollars, and it's going to last me about a year. I think coco husk is good for some snakes, and other reptiles. I'm not sure about using them for T's, maybe a mixture of the two would be alright. To make my tank look more natural I'll use forest floor bedding, which also come with the springtail clean-up crew. Great for messy eaters.


----------

